# should I set up a planted tank?



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sure you guys are getting sick of all my questions. I'm heading off to college soon and am going to bring my as of yet unpurchased betta fish. I want to give him (or her) the best possible life. I know I'm going to be busy with class work and not necessarily always have time for frequent water changes. I have a 2 gallon hex tank so it's going to be really hard to maintain a cycle but also my cycle would crash every break. My tank will probably only be coming back and forth over the summer holidays and I'll just transport my betta and set up a little temporary house for him over 2-3 week breaks. 

Because a cycle doesn't seem like a great idea I though maybe if I planted my tank pretty heavily I could limit ammonia build up. I've been doing some reading. Am I best of forgoing the dirt and just use sand/fine gravel or should I try for a npt.

Can I do this in my little two gallon hex? I'm not totally opposed to getting a new tank but I don't A) want to spend a ton a ton of money (this tank was a gift) and B) while I know it's not totally ideal I like the small footprint. I'm going to be living in a dorm so space is an issue. I want to stay in the 2-3 gallon range. Recommendations to kits with either decent lights or lights that can just have bulbs switched out our welcome. 

My tank I think has little LEDS so I'm obviously going to need an additional light if I stick with that. Can I just use a desk lamp with the bulb switched out for whatever wattage it needs.

Recommended plants are also great. I'd like some sort of carpet but I read that carpet plants are kind of difficult. Is there any plant I can use to kind of imitate the look?

Also, will I be able to keep a snail to help control algae and what not. I was thinking maybe a nerite because I know they can't reproduce in feshwater. 

Any tips, tricks, and suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Starting my NPT was the best decision I ever made tank wise. I believe that if you start a NPT you run the chance of it crashing, but I have never had any problems with mine. I have soil with sand on top, and I started with several types of plants. I guessed and got lucky basically. I picked out some random plants and happened to pick out some fast growing stem plants, Amazon Swords, and a java fern. (The java fern died and I had some sort of land plant that I grabbed on accident and ended up throwing away). I think if you get a large variety of plants the tank is less likely to crash. 

Also, I have some natural light that hits one side of the tank and causes algae, but I bought three nerite snails and they are amazing. If you decide to go with sand, make sure you poke it to get rid of air pockets. I am actually about to put in a new filter because my NPT currently has a filter from walmart and it's starting to shed black flakes into my tank and I'm pretty sure that is not a good thing. SO, you may be seeing an "OMG MY TANK CRASHED" thread soon  I will be putting one of the filter pads in the new one but we shall see if that works. 

Summary: NPT's require a delicate balance, BUT I do a lot less work on this tank because the plants have somehow reached their own kind of cycle. I have no ammonia, no nitrates and no Nitrites EVER. I change my tank weekly because tannins leech into my water column and I don't like the color of the water. I know my fish do but I can't stand it. 

If you do decide to do an NPT: Make sure you can turn the light on consistently each day. If you leave for weeks this would require a timer. Another problem with leaving for weeks is that you would take the fish out... which means no food for the plants. 

I will post a pic and more info on my tank after I clean it in a few minutes lol. I don't like posting tannin-y water pics.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I think you'd have a happier fish if you went with a rectangular glass 5 gallon tank. Just wait for a Petco $1 per gallon sale. You will take a lot of room in the tank for your substrate whether or not you do an NPT (and I highly recommend an NPT as they're very low maintenance). Also with a tank this size you can comfortably house some MTS to aerate your soil to prevent gas pockets. Plants take up space too, so even in a 5 gallon NPT you will end up with maybe 2 gallons of clear space for the fish to swim around in. I also find that bettas and plants in NPT's tend to do best with an air-driven sponge filter.

Once your NPT is established, you can get away with very few water changes.

I'm pretty sure you can use the desk lamp, as long as you stick with low-medium light plants. I suggest you include some good oxygenators like anacharis, frogbit, duckweed, and hornwort. And maybe some java fern, anubias, amazon swords, that kind of thing for the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

hmmm. I'm just don't know if I have room for a 5 gallon in my dorm. And I don't know who my roommate is so I can't really run a tank by them. I figure with the little tank it shouldn't be a problem but once I get up to five gallons that's more room and I'd feel better running it by them. Unfortunately I don't find out until like a week before I move it. Maybe I can see if they have the five gallon hex tanks when I go to petco. At least those have a smaller footprint to annoy a potential roommate less?

also say my tank gets 10 hours of light a day does it have to be the same 10 hours? My schedule will probably vary so is there a little wiggle room or does it have to be exact. 

will MTS help with algae as well as the soil? Als with they reproduce like crazy?

I'm leaning towards an NPT but I'm nervous. I don't want to mess anything up.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

MTS only overpopulate if you overfeed the fish in the tank. And I have a varying schedule so my lights are not on at the exact same time each day. I can even get away with being gone a couple days and having the light left off. I would have MTS if I could find somewhere to buy them. It's just a lot less hassle to stir the sand.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

>>> If you want more water, but don't want to take up too much space, I highly recommend hitting you local homegoods store. Oftentimes, they have large glassware, that is not only unique, but I find them suitable for bettas.
Just PLEASE do remember that the more "water surface" you have, the better, so don't get something fat at the bottom and small at the top (also, terrible for cleaning, I assume). And choose wisely, taking into consideration all of your equipment.

>>> I, personally, recommend at least a few live plants. IME, bettas with live plants are more active and more colorful, which tells me that they're happier and healthier. Plus, of course, plants are good for the water chemistry... And they're pretty.
Try *> Anubias
> Anacharis/Egeria
> Java Fern
> Bacopa*
And you can get a "*Moss Lawn/Patch*" at many pet stores, if you want one.
I'm trying to get *Hairgrass* to grow as a lawn, but it's not too easy. :-/
>> I try to stick to bunch plants for my smaller set-ups, because they're kind enough to grow up and around, rather than out. The exception is *Java Fern*, which I now have a piece of in everybody's habitat. That's how that stuff grows, FTR.


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

I really appreciate all the replies guys. The more you guys say the more excited I am to set up an NPT. I'm aware that bettas need to be able to reach the surface so while I want something with a smallish footprint I'll make sure they still have adequate surface room. 

thanks for tip about looking for glassware. I just Tupperware as a temporary home for my last betta, it wasn't exactly pretty but I'm sure glassware would look a lot nicer xD not that I'm really all too fussed with appearance. I'd rather have a happy fish. 

Where is the best place to get fish. Am I best off ordering from a specific website, scouting aquabid/ebay, or looking to see what they have at my local petco? I want to get quality/healthy plants so they have the best chance of flourishing and a lower chance of my tank crashing. 

Also, what about adding a semi aquatic plant to the top like lucky bamboo. I remember reading that since they tend to grow faster they can suck up a ton of ammonia. Is that a good or bad idea.

Another reason I'm super excited to do an NPT is in addition to a lighter water changes I really want a snail (or if I go with mts instead of nerites perhaps a couple). A couple months ago I would have been like ewww snails but not I'm super excited. I'm doing a semester in Siena, Italy and they have these things called contradas. They are the different neighborhoods but I like to think of them kind of like Hogwarts houses. Anyway I'm in the chiocciola contrada which is the snail contrda so YAY SNAILS.


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Ahem...teeny tiny voice here...don't want to make anyone angry....

You can also buy some planted tank substrate (caribsea makes floramax...I got it at petsmart) and use that. It is nice because it is more friendly for plants but less of a mess if you have to move the tank. I don't think it alters your chemistry at all.

So...IMHO (seriously take with a grain of salt)....a planted tank with substrate, just a little diff. from a NPT, might work too.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Aside said:


> Where is the best place to get fish. Am I best off ordering from a specific website, scouting aquabid/ebay, or looking to see what they have at my local petco? I want to get quality/healthy plants so they have the best chance of flourishing and a lower chance of my tank crashing.


Definitely check out Aquabid for fish, or find out if you have an independent fish store near you. If you can find out when Petco gets a new shipment, that's the best time to get a healthy fish. Petsmart and Petco have a decent selection of low light plants, anubias and swords especially. Just don't buy anything that is clearly dying or any plant you don't know about. They do sell some plants that aren't supposed to be aquatic in the same section as the aquatic ones in those tubes.

I have had some success with buying plants online, just make sure the seller can offer heat or cold packs depending on what the weather will be like between the seller and you. Plants aren't going to survive too well in freezing temps or above 85 degrees.

And as tempting as plants from Asian sellers might be, it is illegal to import them without a license, so Aquabid is a good source of U.S. sellers. Bob's Tropical Plants has a decent selection of low light plants too, including a good price right now on bolbitis.



bethyMT said:


> Ahem...teeny tiny voice here...don't want to make anyone angry....
> 
> You can also buy some planted tank substrate (caribsea makes floramax...I got it at petsmart) and use that. It is nice because it is more friendly for plants but less of a mess if you have to move the tank. I don't think it alters your chemistry at all.
> 
> So...IMHO (seriously take with a grain of salt)....a planted tank with substrate, just a little diff. from a NPT, might work too.


You're right, there are good substrates out there. I guess I just like NPT's because buying potting mix and sand is cheaper  I so use Fluorite in one of my tanks though.


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

hah, thanks. That was supposed to say plants not fish woops. I'd love to get an aquabid fish (I spend more time than I'd like to admit scouting out my dream fishes) but I think with the price of shipping it might be out of my price range. I'm just a poor college student. So I'll probably get my fish at either petco or petsmart. Maybe if I'm feeling adventurous I'll head to chinatown because they have some nice fish stores. Of course that means my poor fish would need to take several subways home.

also, bethy, I'll def look into that. Less messy when moving is a plus because my tank is going to have to be moved at least twice a year.

Also, say I brought my betta home for winter/summer breaks (well not if, obviously I will) will the snails/plants be okay for a couple weeks? I could try to leave the tank near the window so it'll get some light and I'm think that maybe the plants could feed the snails and the snails produce enough ammonia to feed the plants. But I don't know if that would actually work. Could come back to a messed up tank?


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

babystarz said:


> You're right, there are good substrates out there. I guess I just like NPT's because buying potting mix and sand is cheaper  I so use Fluorite in one of my tanks though.


I just plant mine in organic Sphagnum Peat or Moss. Is that bad? It makes my water brownish, but I don't mind.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Aside said:


> Maybe if I'm feeling adventurous I'll head to chinatown because they have some nice fish stores.
> 
> also, bethy, I'll def look into that. Less messy when moving is a plus because my tank is going to have to be moved at least twice a year.
> 
> Also, say I brought my betta home for winter/summer breaks (well not if, obviously I will) will the snails/plants be okay for a couple weeks? I could try to leave the tank near the window so it'll get some light and I'm think that maybe the plants could feed the snails and the snails produce enough ammonia to feed the plants. But I don't know if that would actually work. Could come back to a messed up tank?


Checking out Chinatown is totally worth a try. Here in Minnesota, St. Paul has a large Thai community and there are three shops dedicated to bettas! 

The snails and plants would be fine for a couple of weeks. You'll want to get a light timer so it'll automatically turn on and off without you being there. If you'll be gone all summer you may need someone to add water to the tank periodically.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Chuckee said:


> I just plant mine in organic Sphagnum Peat or Moss. Is that bad? It makes my water brownish, but I don't mind.


No it's not bad, though it will lower the pH of the tank if you have a low GH(? I think). Also it needs to be replaced after a couple of years, if you want it to keep stabilizing your pH. I have one tank with a mix of 75% peat moss and 25% dirt. Although stupid me saw "organic" on the label of the dirt and I didn't check the fine print on the back of the bag, and it turns out it has fertilizer in it so I may have to redo the whole thing. It's got a sand cap but I think I need to add more sand, the peat moss still wants to float 

Edit: I think you're only supposed to use Sphagnum *peat *moss, not Sphagnum moss that isn't peat.


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Aside said:


> thanks for tip about looking for glassware. I just Tupperware as a temporary home for my last betta, it wasn't exactly pretty but I'm sure glassware would look a lot nicer xD not that I'm really all too fussed with appearance. I'd rather have a happy fish.
> 
> Where is the best place to get plants. Am I best off ordering from a specific website, scouting aquabid/ebay, or looking to see what they have at my local petco? I want to get quality/healthy plants so they have the best chance of flourishing and a lower chance of my tank crashing.
> 
> Also, what about adding a semi aquatic plant to the top like lucky bamboo. I remember reading that since they tend to grow faster they can suck up a ton of ammonia. Is that a good or bad idea?


> ;-) It's what I do. I have an *enormous* round bowl from HomeGoods, and ever since, that's where I scout. I also think that some of their glass knick-knacks make wonderful tank decor. I'm averse to the ones they sell at pet stores because of how sharp the edges are. And my brother jacked the Dremel (he's working out of town, ATMo) so...

> Honestly, I would try to find some plants locally, before resorting to having them shipped. We have plenty of fish, pet, and aquarium stores in our area, so I have the luxury of looking around. Plus, we have a couple of pond stores around here, and some of the local plant nurseries have pond sections, so I have many options before the internet.

> I've never used LBamboo, but I do have plants hanging out the tops of most of mine. If your betta is a root biter, make sure they're not toxic, and I *always* make sure that *none* of the leaves hang over the water, always over the dry side. I've got Pothos, Wandering Jew, Heart-Leaf Philo and Arrowhead (Neo-something).


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

babystarz said:


> No it's not bad, though it will lower the pH of the tank if you have a low GH(? I think). Also it needs to be replaced after a couple of years, if you want it to keep stabilizing your pH. I have one tank with a mix of 75% peat moss and 25% dirt. Although stupid me saw "organic" on the label of the dirt and I didn't check the fine print on the back of the bag, and it turns out it has fertilizer in it so I may have to redo the whole thing. It's got a sand cap but I think I need to add more sand, the peat moss still wants to float
> 
> Edit: I think you're only supposed to use Sphagnum *peat *moss, not Sphagnum moss that isn't peat.


Hahaha! That's how I do it! If it's moss, I mix pea gravel in it, and then as thin a layer of sand as I can get away with, and if it's peat, I mix it with some sand, and then the sand layer.

I assumed that the moss was okay, because I had read that you could float it in your tank to lower pH, so I assumed it was non-toxic...
I basically plant my tanks much the way that I plant my regular houseplants: Moss for anybody who likes more air around their roots (read: brittle-type roots), but needs humidity and Peat for the ones who like their dirt (read: more, thinner and more flexible roots). I add Vermiculite if they need better drainage, but I see no reason to add that to my tanks.
Of course, there are specific plants that have special requiremnts, such as my cacti, some succulents and trees, but for most houseplants, the rules of (green)thumb are fairly reliable.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Chuckee said:


> Hahaha! That's how I do it! If it's moss, I mix pea gravel in it, and then as thin a layer of sand as I can get away with, and if it's peat, I mix it with some sand, and then the sand layer.
> 
> I assumed that the moss was okay, because I had read that you could float it in your tank to lower pH, so I assumed it was non-toxic...


Pea gravel is a good idea, I might have to pick some up to help weigh down the peat moss. And yes the peat is nontoxic, it also aids in ion exchange for water in addition to lowering the pH. I am trying MTS in the water and so far they're doing ok, but they also get calcium supplements.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

There isn't one right way to do this, so I would just learn from other's experience and decide from there what sounds the best for your tank  Here are some pics of my tank that I just took. I just did a deep clean and put in a new filter so there are lots of little bubbles lol.

Also, my swords went nuts so that's about the only plant you can see. I really would like to get more small mosses and grasses.



















Levi the Ham and Roku's butt...


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

babystarz said:


> Pea gravel is a good idea, I might have to pick some up to help weigh down the peat moss. And yes the peat is nontoxic, it also aids in ion exchange for water in addition to lowering the pH. I am trying MTS in the water and so far they're doing ok, but they also get calcium supplements.


Yeah, it really does help. Also, I didn't know about the ionic exchange, but that's good, too... right?

And... MTS?


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Heehee!
Roku's Butt!

Levi's gorgeous


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks! He is my first betta  And MTS means Malaysian Trumpet Snails


----------



## Chuckee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> Thanks! He is my first betta  And MTS means Malaysian Trumpet Snails


Cool. Thanks... It's hard, sometimes to keep up with all the acronyms...
Plus, I probably won't remember that, as snails are of zero interest to me.
I has shrimpies, though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aside (Mar 20, 2012)

thanks for all the responses guys. I'm looking foward to setting this tank up now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> MTS only overpopulate if you overfeed the fish in the tank. And I have a varying schedule so my lights are not on at the exact same time each day. I can even get away with being gone a couple days and having the light left off. I would have MTS if I could find somewhere to buy them. It's just a lot less hassle to stir the sand.


 They will also overpopulate if the plants are doing poorly and if theres an algae bloom.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> They will also overpopulate if the plants are doing poorly and if theres an algae bloom.


Lot if ifs and butts in there. How about not guessing.


----------

